# re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

I hate how you can't copy sections of Hoopshype and how you have to print all 20 pages of the rumor section if you don't read it online. I exported the web page into a notepad file and cut out this piece. Unfortunately, the links to the highlighted portion and ESPN do not take you to the article though. 

http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm (9th blocks down)

"I think the Pacers are no closer to doing anything with the Nuggets, Warriors or Timberwolves than they were 2 weeks ago, but I'm hearing that the Rockets -- who don't have anything outside of Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady that interests the Pacers -- are trying to find a player that Indiana does like. *The end result would be a three- or four-way trade that would bring Artest to Houston*." ESPN.com

What three or four way team deals could even make this a possiblilty?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

Orlando has a guard to throw in the mix...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

Eh.. looks like it will cause to much trouble to happen.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*



jdiggidy said:


> I hate how you can't copy sections of Hoopshype and how you have to print all 20 pages of the rumor section if you don't read it online.


You can copy text if you use Firefox 

http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

how about sending head and swift and a draft pick to atlanta, atlanta sending harrington to indy and artest to houston.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

He's not a Dawson type player. Although desperate times call for desperate measures, so Sheridan might be right.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*



O2K said:


> how about sending head and swift and a draft pick to atlanta, atlanta sending harrington to indy and artest to houston.



I wouldnt send Head out.

As I suggested to Hoopsworld:

Houston Sends: Swift, Norris, 2nd Rounder
Houston Receives: Ron Artest, David Harrison

Indy Sends: Ron Artest, David Harrison
Indy Receives: Al Harrington, Houston 2nd

Atlanta Sends: Al Harrington
Atlanta Receives: Swift, Norris

Sign Deng Gai and hope to draft Rajon Rondo.

PG: Skip | Rajon Rondo
SG: Tracy McGrady | Luther Head
SF: Ron Artest | Derek Anderson
PF: Juwan Howard | David Harrison
CN: Yao Ming | Deng Gai


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

there is no way houston is getting artest without giving head and it would probably have to be a 3 way considering indiana is stacked at the 1, i know head can play a 2 but im not sure if he can play it full time. Atlanta needs a 1 and they probably wont resign harrington... the thing is that from what i hear is that harrington probably wont be traded and indiana probably wont resign harrington because he wants money


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*



> You can copy text if you use Firefox


Good tip!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*



O2K said:


> there is no way houston is getting artest without giving head


Sure there is, it's called a three team trade. I assure you Indiana is more interested in Al Harrington than Luther Head. Esp. because they seemed to have a logjam in the backcourt with a rotation that includes Tinsley, Jaske, Fred Jones, Stephen Jackson, Danny Granger, and Anthony Johnson.




O2K said:


> i know head can play a 2 but im not sure if he can play it full time. Atlanta needs a 1 and they probably wont resign harrington... the thing is that from what i hear is that harrington probably wont be traded and indiana probably wont resign harrington because he wants money


Head has been playing the bulk of his minutes at 2, that seems to be his more natural position and he's showing he can guard most of those under 6'5.

Atlanta seems to be content with playing Joe Johnson at point, although a good point guard would help their cause. Atlanta has a glut of SGs and Swingmen. The fact that Head has yet to show any steadiness at PG should turn Atlanta off to the idea, altogether, because of their logjam at Head's position. An expiring contract like Norris' would be more desirable in order to pursue front court help, the area where they could most use improvement.

Atlanta is probably trying hard to shop Harrington considering how it seems unlikely he will resign. A trade for something is better than losing him for nothing... And I doubt Atlanta can make a big splash in Free Agency because of their reputation as a bottom-dwelling team. A trade for a cheap Swift is more than they can wish for. Finally, a player with upside that they didn't have to break banks to get.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

This is not just about who we're going to give up. It's about who we're going to get. In other words, have you thought about what kind of problems Artest will bring to Rockets. First of all, his natural position is small forward. That means that probably T-Mac will move to SG. But no matter who moves to there, that means less time for all the rest of our numerous guards, including Luther Head.

Secondly, as I think we all know, Artest is more or less a head case. Sharing his shots with T-Mac and Yao, what kind of friction will result from that? A lot, to be sure. T-Mac might get his share of shots, but Yao. I would pity Yao in that situation.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*



Demiloy said:


> This is not just about who we're going to give up. It's about who we're going to get. In other words, have you thought about what kind of problems Artest will bring to Rockets. First of all, his natural position is small forward. That means that probably T-Mac will move to SG. But no matter who moves to there, that means less time for all the rest of our numerous guards, including Luther Head.
> 
> Secondly, as I think we all know, Artest is more or less a head case. Sharing his shots with T-Mac and Yao, what kind of friction will result from that? A lot, to be sure. T-Mac might get his share of shots, but Yao. I would pity Yao in that situation.



Sure, I think alot of us have put alot of thought into what kind of problems Artest would bring, I dont think anyone has really ignored that... The fact that he could bring alot of positives is what spurs the number of teams that have shown interest in Artest and the defensive attitude he is capable of infusing.

I'm aware that Head would get less minutes... but you should also think of the minutes that Artest could give us. Head would be great off the bench. Remember he is still a rookie and the only reason Rockets fans are crying for him to start is because Bowen would start otherwise.

Artest's natural position is SF... and McGrady's natural position is SG... I dont see where the problem is here.

I think the bigger problem on offense is that Yao and McGrady have no one to share the ball with... As JVG pointed out, we often rely on a McGrady miracle instead of others taking it upon themselves to contribute offensively.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*



O2K said:


> there is no way houston is getting artest without giving head and it would probably have to be a 3 way


are sexual favours legal in NBA trade deals?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

It is possible.
Most of the teams have bad contracts to hurt Pacers in the future. All Rockets contracts are reasonable.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

Well if it were to actually happen the team would look real nice on paper. Of course when they actually all get on the court together could be a different story.


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Hoopshype Rumor Tied to ESPN - Artest to Houston*

You don't need hoopshype, just use insidehoops

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml

Even more rumors, plus a commentary section, and you can copy the text using any browser


----------

